# arrow rest tuning



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

First, the cable slides. I've seen all you have pictured. It seems the Winner's Choice is becoming quite popular.

Brushes wear out, period. Have the arrow shoot straight will add a bit of life, but don't expect it to last under even medium use. The felt won't help.

Seems odd these days that someone would be down on drop rests. Drop rests are fair straight forward to set, better than what was deemed the best, the shoot through prong rest of which the QuikTune 3000 or 3D Rover was tops. I have both in one of my archery tackle boxes.


----------



## passinthru82 (May 8, 2010)

Previous octane owner here. Never again! get a QAD or rip cord for hunting both easy to set up. the round white cable slides are made from teflon and work well.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

SonnyThomas said:


> First, the cable slides. I've seen all you have pictured. It seems the Winner's Choice is becoming quite popular.
> 
> Brushes wear out, period. Have the arrow shoot straight will add a bit of life, but don't expect it to last under even medium use. The felt won't help.
> 
> Seems odd these days that someone would be down on drop rests. Drop rests are fair straight forward to set, better than what was deemed the best, the shoot through prong rest of which the QuikTune 3000 or 3D Rover was tops. I have both in one of my archery tackle boxes.


i think if i put felt over the brushes the felt would wear before the brushes and when the felt wears i will just replace it again


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

rookiebowholder said:


> i think if i put felt over the brushes the felt would wear before the brushes and when the felt wears i will just replace it again


The felt could be crushed into the brushes and you're back to square one. And then padding the brushes you would have to allow for the thickness. Everyone I know detests these brush type rests. Wanna brush containment rest, go with whisker biscuit....


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

SonnyThomas said:


> The felt could be crushed into the brushes and you're back to square one. And then padding the brushes you would have to allow for the thickness. Everyone I know detests these brush type rests. Wanna brush containment rest, go with whisker biscuit....


i highly doubt the felt would be "crushed" into the brushes plus i can use other things like a low friction fabric or somthing else to put over the brushes. I also seen the NAP 360 containment rest pretty much the same as the Octane Hostage but it has 2 brusshes and a rubber plunger thingingy for the bottom brush and that i seen people put felt on it also rarely seen the NAP 360 also has felt covered metal prongs in replace of the brushes and the bottom plunger is a slimmer piece of rubber 

regular NAP 360









mdified felt covered metal prong brushes NAP 360


----------

